# GUIDE: How to get Villager Pictures



## Swiftstream

Guide: How to get Villager Pics

We all know that Villager pictures are not easy-to get, but here's a few tips that can help you along your way!

*-Talk to them*
Talk to your villagers daily, so you do favors for them, and deliveries. This helps increase friendship ^^
Also as you may know, if you don't talk to them for a week they'll most likely ask you to move.
Talk to them at least 5-10 times a day 

*-Doing favors*
Doing favors & deliveries is a big part of getting their pictures! Especially hard-to do ones, such as getting a gold stag, or a shark. :3 

*NOTE:*
Failing an errand for a villager decreases friendship. (It's better to say no than to accept and ignore).

*-Visits*
Villagers love having guests and visiting your house!! When a villager pops up unexpectedly at your home, it means that you are close friends, and they don't mind showing up on short notice.
Always leave nice comments on their house when you visit!!

*-Mail*
Sending a lot of mail with gifts also helps, {Most villagers like furniture the most, not really clothing.
and they don't use the wallpaper/floor.}
From personal experience, DON'T EVER MAIL FRUIT TO THEM!!
I mailed fruit to everybody in my town and they ended up giving it back to me!

*-April fools day*
As you all know, on april fools day Blanca {White cat with no face} will be around your town tree area, and when you talk to her she will disappear into one of your villager's houses. When you find her, she'll be a copy of your villager and you must find the real version of the villager. They'll give you hints such as their birthday, their favorite saying, their dreams, etc. Blanca will give you false info about the villager such as their birthday. If you don't know which is the real version and you need more information, select the option: "I don't know" and talk to them again to get more information. If you find the real version of the villager, he/she will give you their picture and be happy. If you don't guess correctly, the villager will be sad/depressed, and you will get Blanca's picture instead in the mail the following day.
-This is recurring, you can get all your villager's pictures on that day as for she goes to all of your villagers houses one by one.-
{Guessing incorrectly lowers friendship D:}

*-Birthdays*
When a villager has a birthday, He/she will send a letter to you 2-3 days before inviting you to their birthday party. Make sure you bring a gift that he/she likes {List can be found *here*}
And wrap it up! This helps increase friendship!

*-Leaving Villagers*
Sometimes villagers that are moving out the town give you their pictures if your friendship with them is very high.

*-Petitions*
Villagers love petitions! It shows that you tried hard to get signatures for them, and it increases your chances of getting their picture.
Also, try resetting when you give them the fully signed petition.
{Saving and quitting before giving it to them, then going back and giving it to them. If you get their picture save and continue, if you don't quit to home without saving and go back into the game.}

*-Sick Villagers*
We all get sick sometime during our life! So do our villagers! When one of your villagers is sick, check up on them daily, for a duration for about 4 days until they get better after giving medicine to them every day. Medicine can be purchased starting from the second upgrade of nookling junction. They might even give their picture to you on the 4th day if you are good friends!

*Time Capsules*
After a few weeks of burying a villager's time capsule, they might ping you and tell you to dig up their time capsule, or you will find it in a "star" digspot.
When you give them their time capsule, they thank you and almost always give you what's inside of their time capsule. Sometimes you will get a prize that is not what's inside the capsule which may be their picture.

*HOW TO CHECK YOUR FRIENDSHIP LEVEL WITH A VILLAGER:*

*#1*
A villager will come to your house without you inviting them
This means your friendship level is high.

*#2*
Find the villager you want to check, then make sure they are at the corner of your screen and use your mega phone to call out their name. If they just look around, it means your friendship level is at default, or low. If they wave to you, it means you're good friends. If they wave to you and "sing", then this means your friendship level is extremely high {Or at maximum}
*WARNING*
If you are too close to the villager you are testing. You might surprise/scare them and lower your friendship level with them.

*#3*
If a villager is sitting down on a two-person bench, you can check your friendship level by sitting next to them. If they don't look at you, then your friendship level is at default, or at a "low" level.If they turn to look at you, then you have are good friends. If they turn to you and they smile, then it means your friendship is at a very high level.

*F.A.Q.*
{Frequently asked questions}

*What is resetting?*
Resetting is when before you give a villager their desired item/petition, you save and quit.
Afterwards, you enter the game again, and give the item to them. Depending on the reward they give you, you can either continue playing, or quit to the home screen and close the application without saving. When you do so, you can keep giving the villager their desired item until you get a good prize, or even, their pic!!

*I reset so many times! Why haven't I gotten a pic?!*
This is because your friendship level is not high enough. No matter how many times you reset, you'll only get a rare item prize, or a normal reward from the nook brother's shop. 
I suggest you stop after resetting 30 times {Personal experience}.
*A suggestion for when to do resetting, or to reset is when you are about to finish a petition, or a hard-to-do task such as getting a shark, or a rare specimen.

*Does my friendship with a villager have to be at maximum for them to give me their pic?*7
No, it does not have to be at maximum. You just have to be very good friends for them to give you their pic. However, if you get friendship at maximum, they will give you their picture very often as to only getting their pic once after completing a task when your friendship with them is very high.

*I heard there was an HHA bonus for pictures?*
This is true, you get extra points for pictures if you remain good friends with a villager, {Having friendship not at default level}.
You can also get a bonus of 7777 points for ONE of the villager pictures in your house during April, however you can only get the bonus if the villager that's in the picture still lives in your town.
{Blanca's picture also counts for a bonus during april.}


Okay guys! I've finished to guide! I hope this helps a bit on your journey to get villager pics!

If I've missed anything in this guide, please feel free to comment below!!
^0^
Thanks for reading!​


----------



## poliwag0

About how many favours do you need to do before they're ready to give you a picture?


----------



## Gizmodo

And once completing a rare task, save before you give them the item
then just keep resetting the game, for the pic 
However for this to work you must be at the maximum level of friendship already: aka, them sending you letters randomnly, and visiting your house
i reset 3 times to get Mitzi's


----------



## Mintbun

Thanks a lot for creating this guide. This will be useful to me and plenty of others~


----------



## Farobi

I got one: petitions!

If a villager asks you to let villagers from other town sign the petition, that will give a higher chance on receiving their picture. I got Jeremiah's and one of Jitters's Picture via that method!

Note: I reset for the pictures though. It took 7 till I got Jitters's whearas I reset 20 times for Jeremiah's -.-


----------



## Zanessa

Farobi said:


> I got one: petitions!
> 
> If a villager asks you to let villagers from other town sign the petition, that will give a higher chance on receiving their picture. I got Jeremiah's and one of Jitters's Picture via that method!
> 
> Note: I reset for the pictures though. It took 7 till I got Jitters's whearas I reset 20 times for Jeremiah's -.-



Oh right, petitions! Jay asked me to get one of his petitions signed and once I got them done, a few favors later, I got his picture! 
I didn't have to reset though. He asked me for a fruit, I gave it to him, and he gave me a picture. It was a week or so later too.


----------



## MamaMyers

thanks for this!


----------



## Gizmodo

Oh and on their birthday give them an item of the style they like
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/


----------



## kuri

I don't know why but I got two from Cob, one from a little quest and the other from when he left my town. 0__0''


----------



## poliwag0

I heard that if you have your friendship with them at max they will give you pictures all the time.


----------



## Chu

I've gotten a picture of Cube when he left, so if you're friendship level is really high when they leave I assume they attach their picture to their goodbye letter. I got a picture from Baarbara the same way.


----------



## Swiftstream

I will be posting more on this later ^^

Thanks to everybody for sharing what they know on this topic!


----------



## JamesACNL

Is there a way to find out when your friendship is at the max with a villager? I've read a couple of things such as the way they react when you call them on the megaphone and if they randomly turn up at your house as indicators but not 100%


----------



## Gizmodo

TBC said:


> Is there a way to find out when your friendship is at the max with a villager? I've read a couple of things such as the way they react when you call them on the megaphone and if they randomly turn up at your house as indicators but not 100%



Also if you sit on a bench with them and they turn and smile 
if they just turn and look at you, its not high


----------



## Redlatios

Instead of resetting every time, don't you think using the dive 4 times-get stung by jellyfish is a better method? just wondering xD


----------



## Snow

So far every picture I've gotten by giving them the best version of what they asked. for example, if they ask for an ocean fish, get them a shark. if they ask for fruit, give them perfect foreign fruit. All 3 pics I have I got as my thank you after doing one of the above.


----------



## Gizmodo

Redlatios said:


> Instead of resetting every time, don't you think using the dive 4 times-get stung by jellyfish is a better method? just wondering xD



How would that work?
its abotu when you give them an item for an errand, resetting for the present they give you as a reward
Diving would do nothing, since you would already have the present


----------



## Swiftstream

Whew finally finished this guide!

Thanks to everybody who has commented and helped!


----------



## JamesACNL

Currently doing the trick where you reset after giving a villager a rare bug/fish, how many resets should I do before I give up? I think I'm on like 15 >_<


----------



## Gizmodo

JamesACNL said:


> Currently doing the trick where you reset after giving a villager a rare bug/fish, how many resets should I do before I give up? I think I'm on like 15 >_<



It wont work ever, if your friendship level isnt high enough..


----------



## JamesACNL

I'm pretty sure it's a high level, sent them plenty of letters (with gifts) and done favors before. They wave when I say their name into the megaphone. Plus some of the items I've been given for the rare fish have been regal (worth more?).

But I am having an unlucky day with tripping etc. which might have something to do with it


----------



## allsquirrels

JamesACNL said:


> Currently doing the trick where you reset after giving a villager a rare bug/fish, how many resets should I do before I give up? I think I'm on like 15 >_<



I've gotten a pic after almost an hour of resets but usually I give up after about half an hour. =_= I got flowers to water, you know?


----------



## JamesACNL

After 35 resets, about 1h30m (been doing it while listening to a podcast) , I got Tangy's picture! I must be having an unlucky day or something. Full list of what I had to go through >_<:



Spoiler



regal carpet
shanty mat
capsule-toy machine
tall mini cactus
pinball machine
alpine dresser
florence flask
large magazine rack
alpine closet
breaker
ornate wall
lovely doll
regal wall
fancy doll
milk can
large magazine rack
deer scare
rubber tree
polka-dot dresser
regal sofa
Mama polar bear
lady palm
ball return
potbelly stove
bamboo flooring
ponderosa bonsai
plum bonsai
pine bonsai
polka-dot lamp
game shelf
jasmine bonsai
birch flooring
patchwork table
game shelf
alpine low table
pic of Tangy


----------



## violetneko

So that means both Kyle and Kabuki should be giving me their pics XD


----------



## LemyLekySama

Can't wait to get villager pics! Wish I could give some out, too!


----------



## Zanessa

Got Maple signatures and one reset later, she gave me her picture.


----------



## Tiffany

Thank you for posting this. I have been doing everything to get the pics with no luck. I've had 2 people(Avery and Sly) come to my house but no one has asked me to get a petition signed(except Dr Shrunk,lol). I did bring Poppy a wrapped birthday present today that she said was exactly what she wanted. I can confirm that sending fruit is a waste of time. Only one villager wrote back and he just said he had no idea what my letter meant. I got good responses from sending shells ans flowers but I think they are getting tired of them. I'll keep trying and thanks again.


----------



## jakeypride

Just like 10 minutes ago Chief wanted a River Fish... I brought back an Aroprima or whatever... He like shat his pants...


----------



## Swiftstream

;-; so close to getting Bettina's pic!
She keeps sending me presents, and giving me items, and visiting me without being invited!

e-e hehe at least I could say I got Katie's pic ^^


----------



## kindaichi83

i have never even gotten one until now...


----------



## Swiftstream

kindaichi83 said:


> i have never even gotten one until now...



Congrats!


----------



## JamesACNL

Scoot asked for an ocean fish so I got him a saw shark. First time he gave me a five lamp, one reset later and I got a pic of Scoot ^_^


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

JamesACNL said:


> Scoot asked for an ocean fish so I got him a saw shark. First time he gave me a five lamp, one reset later and I got a pic of Scoot ^_^



Good to know it works with a saw shark. I gave a whale shark to Phil and after about a dozen resets he gave me his picture. Had I known it worked with a saw shark, I could have stopped my fishing expedition a lot sooner.


----------



## gerbilfluff

Didn't even know these existed outside of April Fool's Day until last week, when Biskit gave me his for digging up his time capsule he asked me to bury a month or so ago.

Goldie: saved before presenting her with a gold-refurbished super toilet for a furniture request; pic after about 5 tries.

Ken: saved, then gave him the giant stag he asked for, very first try.

Anabelle: no luck. Got her a reupholstered watermelon chair (on thonky's favorite gifts list for her); she only gave me the specific furniture she was replacing with the chair. We're not especially close, though.

Tried getting Cube's pic after finishing a petition, but he'd just moved in a couple days beforehand. I noticed the 'quality' of his gifts was lacking-- common shirts and wallpaper instead of the regal/rococo/sci-fi set furniture more buddy-buddy villagers offered.

Trying for Molly's now. She's offering me rare items for my non-native perfect orange, and I know we're buddies, but... on my, thirtieth? Thirty-something-th? reset as we type. She's a stubborn one.


----------



## JamesACNL

gerbilfluff said:


> Anabelle: no luck. Got her a reupholstered watermelon chair (on thonky's favorite gifts list for her); she only gave me the specific furniture she was replacing with the chair. We're not especially close, though.



Were you inside or outside? Even if you're best friends they'll only give you what they replace if you're inside their house. Reload the save and they might be wondering outside, then give them the furniture.


----------



## Violit

i have some of my villagers who i haven't turned town requests for, i buy everything off them and send them letters every day but none of them have visited my house or given me their picture

forever hated by my own villagers


----------



## JamesACNL

Got my 3rd picture  in return for a petition got a picture from Yuka, only took 1 reset as well


----------



## Gizmodo

7 left to get from my original 10
none will leave until i have a pic


----------



## BellGreen

In the petitions part, near the end you said "Get their signature" instead of "Get their picture."


----------



## Swiftstream

(\^-^/) I just got bonbon's pic after resetting 3 times and giving her the petition.


----------



## StarryACNL

I'm confused- do you have to be max friendship or not?
I got kitt's on the 3rd day of play and none since 
I did a petition today for hamlet and he gave a mens toilet (I'm a girl)!


----------



## JamesACNL

StarryACNL said:


> I'm confused- do you have to be max friendship or not?
> I got kitt's on the 3rd day of play and none since
> I did a petition today for hamlet and he gave a mens toilet (I'm a girl)!



Well I thought it did but I got a Rainbow Stag for Caroline yesterday (who doesn't wave at me when I say her name etc.) and she gave me her picture which I wasn't expecting.

I also got Apollo's picture last night, so I've just got Dizzy, Julian, Muffy, and Walker left to get


----------



## Swiftstream

Updated!!


----------



## Gizmodo

Now have 5/10 of my original 10's pics in 3 weeks..
reset method is the best


----------



## Seravee

Thanks for posting this! :3


----------



## Gizmodo

Also digging up a lost item, and then resetting from that can give a pic


----------



## Mijzelffan

> Find the villager you want to check, then make sure they are at the corner of your screen and use your mega phone to call out their name. If they just look around, it means your friendship level is at default, or low. If they wave to you, it means you're good friends. If they see you and "sing" with joy, that means it's very high. {Or at max level, but this is not comfirmed.}



I got two pictures from Rosie so far but she still only waves at me when I call her. So I guess that means you only need a good level for a picture then?


----------



## Swiftstream

Mijzelffan said:


> I got two pictures from Rosie so far but she still only waves at me when I call her. So I guess that means you only need a good level for a picture then?



Yeah, I don't think you need to have maximum friendship to get a villager's picture. 
Bonbon gave me her picture after I got her a rare beetle, and did a petition and she gave me her picture on my 2nd reset


----------



## Rainbz

when you say reset, how do you mean? like just turning the power off, or save and quit? :') sorry if im being silly:3


----------



## Swiftstream

Rainbz said:


> when you say reset, how do you mean? like just turning the power off, or save and quit? :') sorry if im being silly:3



When you reset, it means to save and quit before you give a villager something, then come back and give it to them.
If you don't get their picture, then press home to go to homescreen and close the application without saving. That way you can keep giving the item to them over and over again until you get their pic.


----------



## Eirynfox

wow this is a great guide! It should be pinned or at least bumped up to front page as often as possible.


----------



## Violit

Thank you so much for the megaphone tips. I noticed one of my villagers 'singing' if I called them yesterday and today she gave me her picture. I wouldn't have made her errand a priority without the megaphone hint so thank you! <3


----------



## jmeleigh23

Thanks for this! Is there really any general amount of time that it takes to get pictures or is it completely random?


----------



## Shiny Star

This guide is great. Thanks for the share! I'm yet to get a picture though but I will remember the key information.


----------



## Gizmodo

jmeleigh23 said:


> Thanks for this! Is there really any general amount of time that it takes to get pictures or is it completely random?



Usually takes me 3 weeks


----------



## Swiftstream

jmeleigh23 said:


> Thanks for this! Is there really any general amount of time that it takes to get pictures or is it completely random?



Each person is different.
Some people can get a villager picture within their first week playing, but most people take from 2-4 weeks getting a picture.
It all depends on how many deeds or favors you do the villagers, and your friendship level with them. 
{And how lucky you are on resets c:}


----------



## Animenutcase

I still haven't had any luck getting pictures, but this info is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Zura

If you give them perfect fruit rather than regular does it help?


----------



## Silversea

Hmm interesting. I have a few villagers who come in uninvited, smile at me when I sit next to them etc. They have started doing this since July, hopefully the pics will come one day.


----------



## Swiftstream

StormBlader said:


> If you give them perfect fruit rather than regular does it help?



Nope. This doesn't do anything. Only give them perfect fruit if they ask you!
{I've tested it}

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Hmm interesting. I have a few villagers who come in uninvited, smile at me when I sit next to them etc. They have started doing this since July, hopefully the pics will come one day.



^^ even if they do come uninvited, you're best shot at getting a picture will be through favors.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Let's see how this goes for Merengue. She just asked me to bring her a perfect native fruit. 
Thus far she had me wade through:



Spoiler



modern wood stool
ice-cream case
mosaic tile
sky wall
blue clock
large bookshelf
display shelf
kiddie wardrobe
fire hydrant
pineapple bed
pickle jar
green wall
cow skull
giraffe ruler
blue chair
round clock
...[to be continued]
------------
astro lamp
cabin wall
classic carpet
backyard lawn
spa chair
blue table
toilet
stripe bed
slate flooring
taiko drum



Ankha's pinged me to give her something for her house so I'm going to take a break from Merengue and see how this goes, since I think my friendship's much much higher with her as she's been in my town since day 1 as opposed to Merengue only being here for just short of a month.

Ankha:


Spoiler



shanty wall
modern wood closet
wheat field
*Ankha's Pic!!! :'D*



*edit:* ok I've gone for 25 resets on Merengue, and still no pic :/ I guess our friendship just isn't /there/ yet. In the meantime though, I'm stopping on a drum I've been wanting for my house for a long long time, so not too bad a payoff in the end anyway.


----------



## unravel

This is a good guide anyway hope people will read this thanks for the guide


----------



## Swiftstream

XD this happened to me too. I thought my friendship with bonbon was good enough, and i gave her the atlas stag she wanted.
I reset about 35 times, until i gave up and took a random item. A few days later she asked for a rainbow stag, and i got her pic.

i got mallary's pic she pinged me on what to get her to place in her house ^^


----------



## DeadlyKindness999

Does talking to them to where they go 'i need some time to think/be alone' lower your friendship with them?


----------



## Reyrey

Ok This sucks I had tias at high but she moved I had Chrissy higher than f ancine and she moved ;0;


----------

